# Kathleen Ferrier



## Kaja (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello,

I recently got interested in her biography ... and what I could find were only the same phrases repeated again and again:

Came from Lancashire, married bank director soandso, got divorced, sang here, sang there, toured Europe ... Nobody seems to want to get BEHIND the facts. Please don#t get me wrong, I am not after some gossip  , I just want to learn about this exceptional person in a more emotional way... How did she feel? What did she feel? What happened with her marriage? 

Is there anyone knowing more? Any recommendation of a biography that gets behind the obvious?

Thanks, Kaja


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello Kaja,

Welcome to the forum.

Kathleen Ferrier had an amazing voice, I used to listen to her at home with my parents. I still have an LP of hers that I bought some years ago.

I don't know much about biographys of her, but here are two links you might like to look at.

http://www.cantabile-subito.de/Contraltos/Ferrier__Kathleen/ferrier__kathleen.html

http://www.thehistorypress.co.uk/Default.aspx?tabid=7613&ProductID=7401

Margaret


----------



## Elaryad (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello Kaja, if you don't know Diapason, try to find it on some magazine store near you, November 2008 edition, with Kathleen Ferrier on the cover and with a CD "Indispensables Diapason" with a selection of arias/lieder performed by her.

http://www.diapasonmag.fr/magazine.php

and

http://www.kiosquemag.com/boutiques/diapason

Hope you like it like I did


----------

